# Regional Forums > International > Mexico >  Anybody home? Hay alguien aqui?

## El Gran Pito

Just wanted to know if there are more mexican pals. 

regards

----------


## gcanibe

Aqui andamos

----------


## zato1

jajaja 3, pero algo es algo, alguien sabe de tiendas online que envien a MEX??

----------


## nahual

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Emilio

No soy Mexicano pero saludos a todos :Good Job:  La mayoria de los breeders grandes estan vendiendo internacional.

Estamos viendo los pitones bola acavando( creciendo en popularidad) por todo el mundo!! Como yo tengo una obsesion con mi hobby esto me ase bien feliz.

----------


## zato1

> No soy Mexicano pero saludos a todos La mayoria de los breeders grandes estan vendiendo internacional.
> 
> Estamos viendo los pitones bola acavando( creciendo en popularidad) por todo el mundo!! Como yo tengo una obsesion con mi hobby esto me ase bien feliz.


Saludos a ti tmb, olvide mencionar que queria encargar unos termostatos, balls aqui venden y no estan TAN manchados los precios.

----------


## gcanibe

_Saludos a todos los Foreros del otro Foro_

----------


## lopesito

aqui otro mexicano

----------


## wwmjkd

saludos a todos. no soy mexicano pero soy un vecino de tejas y aprendí español a lo largo de vivir en Madrid por un par de años. que bueno que el hobby está creciendo por américa latina.

----------


## crixuss

aca otro de México

----------


## gcanibe

Mexico se hace presente en BP.net  :Very Happy:

----------


## crixuss

del d.fectuoso  :Very Happy:

----------


## gcanibe

Tu de donde eres bro?

----------

